# Apple Aperture



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Any opinions out there from Mac users on Aperture? The price is certainly much more within reach than Adobe PS (even with the academic discount).


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I use Adobe PS Lightroom 2 and love it. I have tried Aperture before but I felt more comfortable with Lightroom. It's more of an individual preference. With me, I like the flow and the simplicity of the interface. The other advantage is that if you need to use Adobe PS for much more controlled editing, Lightroom is better.

Here's the google link to compare the two: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=ligh...rch&aq=0&oq=Lightroom+Aperture&fp=I5wxw00SRGg

Good Luck.


----------

